# Kribs in a 10 gallon?



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

I was wondering if a pair of kribs can stay long term in a 10 gallon with like no other fish.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi No ten Gallon is absolutly too small fro thsi fishes
xris


----------

